

Twitter Getting Photos In Order Ahead Of iOS 5 Integration - answerly
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/31/twitter-pictures-ios5/

======
blaenk
Gruber posted about this here:
<http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/05/31/twitter-ios-5>

I have a feeling that what Gruber is hinting at is the possibility that iOS 5
will provide an API for services/apps to hook into that level of the OS,
meaning it wouldn't be limited to Twitter.

~~~
alanfalcon
My understanding was the reverse. Twitter integration at the OS level,
allowing you to Tweet from any app (and not needing to go through any Auth at
an individual app level). Remember that Gruber places incredible significance
in Twitter. How else to explain his 6.2 iPhone/Android Twitter Client posts
each week?

------
huntero
I wonder if TwitPic's motivation for striking the controversial deal with
World Entertainment News Network was to mitigate the big drop in ad revenue
they will see if Twitter launches their own photo service.

------
kmfrk
I keep thinking about whether this will spell doom for the photo services, but
then I begin to remember that I use TweetBot and not Twitter for iPhone - and
why. :)

I look forward to how the increased competition will force the photo service
providers to prove their product.

------
olivercameron
I feel that this is a part of a major Camera.app overhaul. Right now, it's
been left up to third parties to create the best camera experience (see
Camera+), which Apple has never liked any developer doing. Something very
similar to iPhoto for iPhone would be my guess.

~~~
smackfu
It would be nice. I know quite a few people who sync their iPhone very rarely
and would love Albums at the very least in the Camera app. Apple's attitude of
"just use iPhoto on the desktop" is very old-fashioned.

